# to much time on their hands



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2009)

I know this has nothing to do with rving but ya'll got to read it. http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090103/hl_afp/vaticanreligioncontraception_090103212901


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

What will they come up with next, shampoo makes men go ball :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 3, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

Well Hollis I did know a guy that put preperation H on his head hoping it would shrink the bald spot.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

Remember, these are the same people who arrested Galileo for supporting the (correct) theory that the sun is the center of our solar system.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

now NASH I have heard that Preparation H  has been used around the eyes to pull the wrinkle out. :laugh:  :laugh: It will get rid of the crow feet for a while.


----------



## utmtman (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

This was one of the best laughs I have had in a long time.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

Hey Lee,  that is a true story ABOUT USING Preparation-H around the eyes. Now I haven't tried it as I am still young  :laugh: and don't have any crow feet around my eyes. 

yeah right !!!!!! :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## LEN (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

What I want to know is where are the guy's who tested Preparation A through G and what is there condition. LOL Here try this new version, wait you know what the last one felt like, worse than a Texas chili  f**t.     

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

Now Len, I don't think it's very nice talking about Texas chili in the same sentence with Preparation H. :clown:


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

The guy's who tested Preparation A through G, got burned after testing Preparation G, I will not say where! But from what I understand he has a very small â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..Bald spot..Ya Thatâ€™s it a bald spot! But no crowfeet or any wrinkle. The only problem is he squints a lot and sit on donut cushion/pillow when he is driving his RV some where in the South / West  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :blush:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

I had crowfeet but the steel hammer  took care of that :laugh:  :laugh: after it swell up


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 6, 2009)

RE: to much time on their hands

I had crowfeet too    â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ A divorcÃ© lawyer too care of her :approve:  :approve: , but she got my hammer :angry:  :angry: , along with anything that was not nailed down :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :dead: .
How that song go "She got the goldmine and I got the shaft"    .
Did we get off the subjected again?? 
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :blush:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Re: to much time on their hands

Hey Robert been there not once but twice, no more. But the CLW is great she has hers and I trying to keep mine, but life is good no make that greatttt. I would not take any thing in the world for her. nor would I venture out to replace her.BTW  we did get off the subject I will throw a rope and pull us back in. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

